# Euer Lieblings Weihnachtsfilm



## Twixst (21. November 2009)

Hallo,
Mich würde mal interessieren welche eure Lieblings Weihnachtsfilme sind.

Also ich gucke eigentlich jedes Jahr "Schöne Bescherung". Schon seit ich Kind bin und ich finde ihn immer noch klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. November 2009)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Klasse Film.

Habe ich jedes Jahr zwei mal geguckt. Privat und in der Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

A Chrismas Carol - MUpet version find ich am besten und da geht echt nix drüber :>


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

hab vergessen wie es heißt aber das kennt ihr bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2009)

Da ich zur Weihnachtszeit vollkommen durchdrehe habe ich gar keinen Lieblingsfilm weil ich so gut wie alles immer wieder gerne gucke ^^ 

Aber jegliche Versionen von 'A Christmas Charol' sind muss und ich versuche dieses Jahr ins Musical reinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Popelka \o/


----------



## -Usagi- (25. November 2009)

Ich steh total auf Nightmare Before Christmas


Mata ne Usagi


----------



## Konov (25. November 2009)

Also Schöne Bescherung find ich auch super, ist einfach zeitlos witzig....

Sehr sehr lustig ist auch dieser hier http://www.amazon.de/Zwei-Weihnachtsm%C3%A...a/dp/B001IF5Z3I

vorallem wenn man auf Pastewka und den Herbst steht... ich mag die Schauspieler sehr gerne. ^^


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2009)

Eine schöne Bescherung muss wirklich jedes Jahr bei mir laufen ^^ Die ganzen Nation Lampoon Filme sind einfach zeitlos. Ist jetzt zwar kein Film aber ich schau mir jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten die Weihnachtsfolge von Heinz Becker an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_EIn Super FIlm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Qonix (26. November 2009)

Also die Melodie bekomm ich über die ganze Weihnachtszeit nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Dieser Film ist einfach SUPER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber "Eine schöne Bescherung" darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen und alle anderen FIlme die jedes Jahr wieder kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, und wie jedes Jahr, ist zwar kein Film aber kommt auch immer wieder.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. November 2009)

Geh mir weg mit dem Song. Also den kann ich ja mal gar nicht ab.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Bei dem Song bekomme ich die Kratze :/_


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. November 2009)

Sind zwar keine Weihnachtsfilme, aber hier läuft an Weihnachten immer 3 Männer im Schnee und/oder Feuerzangenbowle <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Sind zwar keine Weihnachtsfilme, aber hier läuft an Weihnachten immer 3 Männer im Schnee und/oder Feuerzangenbowle <3



Feuerzangenbowle ist ein unheimlich geiler Film!!
ich schau den jedes Jahr mit meiner Oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also die Melodie bekomm ich über die ganze Weihnachtszeit nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Dieser Film ist einfach SUPER.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://music.venom.de/threehazelnuts.mp3


----------



## LaVerne (28. November 2009)

Ein Priester, der herausgefunden hat, daß er nur den Armageddon stoppen kann, wenn er selbst zur "bösen Seite" überwechselt. Ein Heavy-Metal-Freak, dem eh alles egal ist. Ein TV-Reporter, der gar nicht weiß, was hier überhaupt los ist. Zusammen retten sie an Weihnachten die Welt!

Es ist ein de la Iglesia-Film! Muß man mehr sagen? Nunja: Das ist nicht das typische "Weihnachts-Feel-Good-Movie". Das ist anarchistisch, jegliche Geschmacksnerven verletzend, over-the-top-Cinema! Don't miss it!

Die Story ist relativ simpel: Priester glaubt, daß der Antichrist am Weihnachtstag geboren wird. Priester glaubt halt, daß er nur dann dem Teufel begegnen und besiegen kann, wenn er selbst zum "Bösen" wird (eine der besten Anfangssequenzen aller Zeit, wenn der beichteabnehmende Priester einem Verkehrsunfallopfer bei der Bitte um den letzten Segen die Brieftasche klaut und obendrein dem Sterbenden eine Beschimpfung auf den letzten Weg gibt). Ein Heavy-Metal-Freak, der schon mal von seiner Mutter umgehauen wird, sowie ein Scharlatan, der sich im Privat-TV prostituiert, komplettieren das Team, das die Welt retten wird (oder vielmehr ihre Illusionen vom Ende der Welt)! Yay! Besser kann ein Weihnachtsfilm für Atheisten / Agnostiker / Skeptiker und auch liberale Gläubige kaum sein!

Manchmal tiefgründig, oftmals die Geschmacksnerven des 08/15-Publikums verletzend, rasant, tiefschwarz - das ist ein Weihnachtsfilm, den ein Tarantino nicht mal in seinen kühnsten Wunschträumen drehen könnte. Aber es ist halt ein de la Iglesia-Film. Wer "Accione Mutante" (in dem die "Freaks" in einem Zukunftsuniversum gegen die "Normalos" rebellieren) genossen hat, wird diesen Film lieben! 

Und wer de la Iglesias immer noch nicht liebt, sollte sich gefälligst neben dem bereits erwähnten "Accione Mutane" seinen "La Comunidad" oder "Ein perfektes Verbrechen" anschauen - von "Baby's Room" sowie "Oxford Murders" ganz zu schweigen. Sein "Perdita Durango" ist trotz meiner Abneigung gegen den Streifen auch nach wie vor jedem bisherigen Tarantino überlegen!

Und falls ihr auch sonst ein Weihnachtssabotierer seid, dann empfehle ich, den ach so netten "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" in den Weihnachts-DVD-Player zu schmuggeln. Das liebevoll im "Heidi-Look" animierte Rührstück bringt selbst hartgesottenste Zeitgenossen zum Flennen! Garantiert:



Wenn an Weihnachten selbst ein Tsunami die Freiheit hat, mal eben ein paar 100.000 Menschen von der Bildfläche zu wischen, dann darf man doch sicherlich auch mit einem kleinen Film zum Nachdenken anregen und einen der besten Antikriegsfilme aller Zeiten zeigen, oder? Immerhin sind's passend zum Weihnachtsabend Kinder, die mal eben so weggewischt werden...

Und wem das alles nicht reicht, dem sei "Bad Santa" mit einem grandiosem Billy Bob Thornton empfohlen:



Der Trailer saugt. "Bad Santa" lernt eben nicht wirklich seine "Lesson". Dafür säuft, klaut, prügelt und poppt er sich richtig anständig durch den Film - und geht zum Schluß fast straffrei aus. Schönste Szene: Polizeibeamte schießen auf "Santa Claus" - und zuschauende Kinder schreien entsetzt auf! Aus diesem Stoff sind _meine_ Weihnachtsfilme gemacht! "Christmas Movie! Rated R!" So muß es sein!


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _EIn Super FIlm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


will ich mir auch mal ansehn^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

@ laverne
jep, die letzten glühwürmchen ist schon ein ziemlich trauriger film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ dragon
machs mal, der film ist wirklich gut^^


----------



## Qonix (28. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://music.venom.de/threehazelnuts.mp3


Danke

Meine Freundin hat die CD und den Film da hör ich es auch da immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

This: Bad Santa


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

ach alle Jahre wieder!


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2009)

Schreibt doch Uhrzeit und Sender hier rein wenn einer der genannten oder sonstigen Weihnachtsfilme im TV kommt.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir gerade "Zwei Weihnachtsmänner" angeschaut. Da ich ein großer Bastian Pastewka und Christoph Maria Herbst Fan bin wurde es auch langsam mal Zeit. Ich fand den Film wirklich gut. Ich dachte eigentlich immer das Pastewka nur sich spielen kann und das ich bei Herbst andauernd das Bild von Stromberg im Kopf habe, aber die spielen ihre Rollen wirklich toll. Ist jetzt kein Kultweihnachtsfilm oder so aber ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen, ihn mal anzuschauen. Man kann ihn sich legal und kostenlos auf myspass.de anschauen. Aufgeteilt in 4 Teile. Da gibt es übrigens auch Stromberg und Pastewka Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Dezember 2009)

Nightmare before Christmas

in Deutsch ham se das 1. lied zwar komplett versaut, aber der rest geht halbwegs


----------



## Qonix (13. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Den mit Arnie, als er seinem Sohn die letzte Action Figur da kaufen will.
> Weiß nimmer wie er heißt, aber der weckt schöne Erinnerungen.
> Hab ihn noch auf Video Kasette =)
> 
> Hachja..


Versprochen ist versprochen


----------



## Palatschinkn (18. Dezember 2009)

Gina Wild


----------

